# New Lynskey Rohloff Project



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

Decided to do some drivetrain surgery. I just transferred the SRAM XX1 11-speed drivetrain that was on this bike to my Tour Divide/Backpacking bike (my well-used Salsa El Mariachi Ti that is now in its fourth major revision).

I'm going to put the Rohloff on this bike, my erstwhile lightweight gravel grinder built on a Lynskey MT 29 frame.

I'm cutting weight on my El Mariachi (bike, tools, clothes, sleep kit, and me) and, while I like the Rohloff a lot, I'm not convinced its the best choice for long distance rides that involve hours and hours of climbing.

Ultimately I'm going to put a SRAM Eagle system on the El Mariachi.

I have ordered the following:

(1) Monkey Bone ISP to post mount converter for a 160mm rotor.

(1) OEM2 axle plate for the Rohloff. I currently have the one that slots into my Alternator dropout.

(1) KCM 8-speed chain.

(1) Half-link.

I think I will never get another bike that doesn't have adjustable dropouts. Putting the Rohloff on the El Mariachi was a piece of cake. For the Lynskey I may have to buy an eccentric bottom bracket. The only one that is available for threaded bottom brackets is the Philcentric and, with the required installation tool this might run me close to $300.

On the other hand I calculated the required chain length and I can work it out where I am about a quarter to a half inch longer than required. I might be able to get it without requiring any tensioning of the chain. I'm not sure I want to mess with a half link but it was only $3 so I'll see how it looks.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

I was under the impression that Phil won't even sell the Philcentric installation tool to a non-shop. Better check that out before you commit.

There is a German version--the Exzentriker, I believe--that sells the tool to consumers. It, too, is not cheap.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

Victory!

Test fitting the wheel and, after adding a link to the old chain (SRAM 8-speed), the chain is exactly the right length and feels just about right. I guess I won't be needing an eccentric bottom brackets after all.

Waiting for the Monkey Bone and the axle plate.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

I also want to add in regard to chain tension. Initially it appeared that the chain was going to be too loose. I mounted the chain on the chainring and sprocket, lifted it into place, and halfway into the dropouts the chain was super slack. Just a movement of about half a centimeter of mostly vertical movement to seat the axle tightened it up miraculously.

My point is that if it had been too tight a thin shim, maybe an 1/8 of a centimeter, on the axle or the dropout, would have put the chain at the correct tension. 

I had a couple of shims that I made from brass picture hangers bent, cut, and fitted but I decided, after adjusting and seating the wheel, that I didn't need them. 


I will never get a frame without Alternators or some other adjustable dropouts. I got lucky this time.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Ailuropoda said:


> My point is that if it had been too tight a thin shim, maybe an 1/8 of a centimeter, on the axle or the dropout, would have put the chain at the correct tension.


Good trick , thanx !

Be sure to put the same shim on both sides and check that the Quick release has a good "bite" on the frame.



Ailuropoda said:


> I got lucky this time.


As long as your chain doesn't stretch , you're OK


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

Like an idiot, I ordered the wrong Monkey Bone. One has studs and stands off of the brake mount. The correct one for my bike fits flush. The correct one is ordered from Cycle Monkey. 

But anyway, replaced the axle plate and installed the wheel temporarily using the included bolt on torque transfer stud.


Stripped two of the axle plate screws and had to back them out with an extractor. Watch your torque! (Set of six on order). 

Tested it without the brake. Rides just fine. Gearbox and shifter transferred with no issues. I moved the transfer arm counterclockwise to decrease the angle the cables make. Makes shifting easier.

The brake rotor has some heat discoloration from those long Tour Divide descents. It’s still true, though.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

All done.

Thanks to Cycle Monkey for getting the part (the correct Monkey Bone) to me in record time. Excellent customer service.

Everything fit together perfectly. Like I said, i lucked out with the chain which fits perfectly without needing an eccentric bottom bracket or a chain tensioner.

Basically I took the drivetrain off of my Tour Divide bike and swapped it onto this bike. It's a SRAM X9 2x10 crank converted to 1X with a 36 tooth Surly 36 tooth steel chainring. I'm using a SRAM 8-speed chain.


----------

